# Buy protein bars in bulk



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

can anyone help me???? i want to buy a sh!t load of protein bars, because when im working away they are so handy..... does anyone know a website that sells them in bulk at a god price?

cheers guys


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I get mine from bodybuilding warehouse. CNP pro flapjacks 72 bars for £49.99.

http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/3-x-cnp-pro-flapjacks---72-bars-418-p.asp

They don't taste too bad either. I go for chocolate every time. For some reason they are a little bit softer than the other flavours. Cherry and almond taste lovely but they take some chewing.


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

cheers mate...... i been looking everywhere!!!

top man


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Got around 200 odd when BBWarehouse did their brilliant deal a few months ago


----------



## Valleys Boy (Jul 9, 2009)

well ive got 10kg of unflavourd whey in the house, just ordered sum creatine! now i want sum on the job protein i can munch on through out the day.......


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I make my own now mate:

7ish scoops of protein powder (choc)

300gish rolled oats or so

300g (ish you get the picture!) raisins

3 whole eggs

100g or so of honey

1/2 bottle of peanut butter (needed to help bind it all together with the eggs)

splash of milk (more / less as required to get it to bind together)

artificial sweetner

Mix it all up and make little cakes and pop on a tray in the oven at 180 till they just start going brown.

I sometimes add glace cherries and cocoa powder to make them taste even better.

Really cheap to make, none of the crap that goes into commercial protein bars and they freeze well too.

Oh and there's also proteinbars.co.uk - a bulk buying group.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh I guess this thread will get deleted eventually as it's in the wrong section. Bugger.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> I get mine from bodybuilding warehouse. CNP pro flapjacks 72 bars for £49.99.
> 
> http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/3-x-cnp-pro-flapjacks---72-bars-418-p.asp
> 
> They don't taste too bad either. I go for chocolate every time. For some reason they are a little bit softer than the other flavours. Cherry and almond taste lovely but they take some chewing.


If you microwave the Cherry & Almond ones for 20 seconds or so...they taste like a bakewell tart 

Very nice with vanilla CNP Pro-Dessert from experience!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

UK Cheap Supplements.

Garnell nutrition Aspire bars, 40 g proein each, box of 12 about 16 quid, ideal for travelling


----------



## iopener (Jan 1, 2007)

DeepBlueSupplements are a good company to buy bars in bulk from. very reasonable as well.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Most of these flapjack bars are more carb bars than protein bars.

They all seem to be under 20g protein.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

iopener said:


> DeepBlueSupplements are a good company to buy bars in bulk from. very reasonable as well.


Just spotted the 50g of protein Lonsdale bar on their site! :thumb:


----------



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

i think Extreme were doing about 150 bars for 60 quid.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Rugby-mute said:


> i think Extreme were doing about 150 bars for 60 quid.


Yeah out of date.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I bought ten out of date ones, they were 2 months out of date and tasted absolutely fine. I think they were about £9 delivered.

Bargain.


----------

